
Remote Workers Are Outperforming Office Workers-- Why - SoulMan
https://www.inc.com/brian-de-haaff/3-ways-remote-workers-outperform-office-workers.html
======
tango24
I work remote, and generally put in extra work while others are commuting, and
this actually helps me collaborate with folks in other time zones. I'm happy
to trade my extra labor for the benefit of not being stuck in traffic in a
toll road. In addition to saving on fuel, tolls, and car depreciation, I
haven't been rear-ended in years. Back when I drove more frequently, my car
had several rear-end collisions.

------
chadash
The article (I think) correctly points out that offices are distracting places
and have gotten even more so with the advent of open offices. But this bold
headline is misleading. The article doesn't actually give any proof that
remote workers are more effective. Rather, it's an article written by the
founder of a distributed company giving his _opinion_ on the matter.

Indeed, I agree that there are many distractions at work, but I think that
many people would be just as distracted--if not more so--working at home. When
I'm at work, there's no temptation to turn on the TV or clean the fridge. I
don't hop in the shower or sweep the floors knowing that no one is watching.
Personally, I find working from home way too distracting and when I used to
work at a remote job, I paid out of pocket to rent an office at WeWork.

The fact is that working remotely works really well for some people. And
horribly for others. My guess is that _most_ people prefer working at an
office with the ability to work from home occasionally when needed.

